# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Amazfit HomeStudio, Huami Inc., Mountain View, California

## Airicist

Developer - Huami Inc.

Home page - amazfit.com/homestudio.html

----------


## Airicist

Xiaomi Amazfit HomeStudio your personal fitness studio

Apr 27, 2020




> Xiaomi and Huami introduced not only smart watches, but also a training kit. AMAZFIT HomeStudio is a smart mirror treadmill. Exercise has never been so practical and convenient. The manufacturer decided to abandon the use of a traditional dashboard. Management is carried out exclusively using a smartphone. All information is displayed on a 43-inch smart mirror with an HD screen.
> A smart mirror or Glass is a huge device that, in terms of functionality, is similar to a smartphone. It is equipped with a special camera for analyzing the user's movements during training.
> 
> The AMAZFIT HomeStudio training complex will be presented in two versions - a premium-class model with engine belt connection technology and a budget version based on the AirRun mechanism. An expensive treadmill can reach speeds of up to 12 miles per hour, and an inexpensive folding model only up to 9. Glass Mirror has a rich library, which has over 1000 different exercises. Users will be able to combine running with yoga or stretching.
> 
> During the training process, the device will monitor the change in heart rate. You will immediately learn about abnormal changes. The exact cost and start date of retail sales of new items will be announced before the end of the month.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazfit's HomeStudio is a smart mirror paired with a treadmill"
The Amazfit HomeStudio could be a competitor for the Peloton Tread.

by Daniel Cooper
January 7, 2020

----------

